# black irish rope melted my eyeballs



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Soooo…..thanks to the generosity of a fellow BOTL on the tobacco share thread I have had a sample of Black Irish Rope snarling at me in my truck. “Smoked that wimpy Pembroke again, didn’t you?” I covered it with a stack of peer reviewed literature that promptly disappeared from the journals in which it was published. “Davidoff? Seriously?” So mean…so intimidating….the vanilla fell off the Davidoff. Hey – that rhymes! I have extra fingers to type! Am I wearing shoes?Yeah – I smoked it. Ate a hearty breakfast and grabbed a sugary energy drink, hopped in the truck, rubbed and packed the rope and headed to work. That is the last thing that I remember. Pretty sure that I carried my truck to work after the first few puffs. Tripping balls from a strong smoke? Hell no – this stuff pulled out my prostate and threw it on the floorboards. My balls are cowering in my socks. It would really hurt to walk, except that my feet aren’t touching the ground.So how does this beast burn? Good. Damned good. I dried it a bit more than I normally would and rubbed it out somewhat less than I would most flakes. Shoved it in my Stanwell and set to it. Since I had larger chunks in the bowl it took a while to get well-stoked, but once I did I was rewarded with a very cool smoke. The flavor is unique, to say the least. If I didn’t know it was a VA I wouldn’t be able to tell – keep in mind that I typically smoke English blends…YMMV. But Irish Rope has a most unique flavor that comes on almost randomly. Puff slow and it shows now and again. Puff quickly, and after you pick up your head and put it back on your shoulders it will be there too. Tobacco reviews lists aniseed, licorice, black cherry, and apple. I get the anise – very slight, that – and what I can only describe as prime rib. That’s not it either, but it’s the best I can do. Here – see what you think – smell my finger! SMELL MY FINGER!Final thoughts? I like this stuff. Certainly not an everyday smoke for me, but of the stronger tobaccos that I’ve tried I like it best. Much more so than Irish Flake. It has the peppery retrohale of Peterson’s offering, but it is softer and more balanced – like a touch of perique is hiding in there rather than a beat-down with an oversized Olive Garden pepper mill. Certainly something to keep around for those days when one needs a bit more of a kick in the teeth.Now if I could just get off of the ceiling….


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ha, great review! Next time tell us what you really think.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow nice review thanks!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome review, Brian! This stuff sounds right up my alley!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I had three wafer thin discs of Black Irish XX that I forgot about, and they sat out drying for four days.

Last night I put a wad of Sutliff Great Outdoors (VA/cavendish vanilla aro) in the bottom of my MM General, then carefully placed a disc of XX on top, then another wad and disc untill the General was full.

It made for an interesting smoke, to say the least.

The great outdoors was soft and sweet for 20 minutes or so, then a sudden assault from the XX, then back to the soft and sweet until the next disc was hit.

Fun, but not an everyday smoke.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like it should be illegal. :hippie: "Children should not be allowed to smoke ropes or twists. They're too good for them." (Anybody remember Pat Paulsen for president?)


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

This review was awesome! I hope your balls come out of hiding, lol!


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

From that review, I'd think sipping some white lighting would be a good accompaniment.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Sounds like it should be illegal. :hippie:


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I got the irish black rope....never got any flavor but steak....didn't blow my head off....no anise....just steak! I love steak!..don't see why it couldn't be placed into a daily rotation...just my humble opinion.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: Great review!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Ah, the good old black rope. I never got much complexity out of it, but it was decent enough. Try the brown stuff - it's even stronger. :rip:

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Brettanomyces said:


> Try the brown stuff - it's even stronger. :rip:


And the Happy Bogie. eep:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Griz said:


> From that review, I'd think sipping some white lighting would be a good accompaniment.


Agreed. The first time for each makes you feel like you're gonna die.


----------



## redsmoker666 (Sep 25, 2012)

:lol: Thankyou for your amusing review sounds like something i would like.


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

I notice something when I'm on the internet. I vary rarely, if ever, show any physical reaction to humorous things. I smile to myself quite a bit when reading things, but I don't laugh.

That was not the case with this review. I can honestly say I laughed out loud when reading this.

RG for you!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

think Dublinthedame describe it best the taste of beef jerky terikaki sauce and peking duck all rolled into one ha


----------



## DirtyChicken85 (Feb 21, 2013)

This sounds delicious!


----------

